
Clivern/Beetle – Kubernetes multi-cluster deployment service - clivern
https://github.com/Clivern/Beetle
======
clivern
Beetle automates the deployment and rollback of your applications in a multi-
cluster, multi-namespaces kubernetes environments. Easy to integrate with
through API endpoints & webhooks to fit a variety of workflows.

